# Final Fantasy XVI



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2022)

Dopo una lunghissima attesa, è stato finalmente mostrato ieri il trailer di Final Fantasy XVI, in uscita per PS5 (nessuna notizia su un'uscita anche per PS4 e PC), nell'estate 2023. Video al secondo post.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2022)




----------



## Hellscream (20 Ottobre 2022)

Nuovo trailer! Hype over 9000


----------



## Hellscream (27 Dicembre 2022)

Trailer dei TGA, con reveal della data d'uscita (22 Giugno 2023). FF16 sarà *il primo FF ad essere doppiato in italiano*.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trailer dei TGA, con reveal della data d'uscita (22 Giugno 2023). FF16 sarà *il primo FF ad essere doppiato in italiano*.


A me non sono mai piaciuti i FF, ma solo per il doppiaggio mi sa che lo proverò, alla faccia delle recenti software house che tendono sempre di più a trascurare la nostra lingua in favore di altre localizzazioni con linguaggi improbabili come il polacco e il turco a discapito dell'italiano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Trailer dei TGA, con reveal della data d'uscita (22 Giugno 2023). FF16 sarà *il primo FF ad essere doppiato in italiano*.


Gli unici FF che ho giocato e apprezzato sono FF7 (originale), FF8 e 10, ma questo mi ispira un botto.

Il remake di FF7 invece me l'hanno talmente stuprato nella parte finale che voglio dimenticarlo.


----------



## Lo Gnu (27 Dicembre 2022)

Sarà sfida a 3 per il Goty con Zelda e Starfield.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Gli unici FF che ho giocato e apprezzato sono FF7 (originale), FF8 e 10, ma questo mi ispira un botto.
> 
> Il remake di FF7 invece me l'hanno talmente stuprato nella parte finale che voglio dimenticarlo.


Questo ispira anche a me, ormai diverse fonti hanno riportato che la trama qui sarà più matura (per quello che è lo standard di un FF) con addirittura elementi alla GoT, anche se lato gameplay si preannuncia essere molto più verso l'action (da quel che si è visto nei trailer), anche perché al combat system ha lavorato il tipo che l'ha curato in Devil May Cry 5 (che per quel che mi riguarda è il migliore della saga).

Per quel che riguarda FF7R, anche a me il capitolo 18 non è piaciuto, ma è innegabile che fino a quel momento quel gioco è POESIA (è l'unica parola che mi viene per definirlo) e assolutamente non permetterò che quel capitolo finale intacchi quello che è stato quel gioco. E ti dirò, non voglio nemmeno essere disfattista a prescindere, e voglio vedere cosa faranno con Rebirth, anche solo per curiosità.

P.S. aver giocato a Crisis Core Reunion non ha fatto altro che accrescermi l'hype.

P.P.S Devi *ASSOLUTAMENTE* recuperare il 9.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2022)

L'impronta super action alla DMC è proprio uno dei motivi che mi attira, visto che non sono un enorme fan del gameplay degli RPG jappo.
La storia sì, dicono sia matura e alla GOT, ed è il secondo punto che attira la mia attenzione.

FF Remake era davvero perfetto fino a quel punto, il miglior remake di sempre, e proprio per questo è inaccettabile quello che hanno fatto, è come comprare una Ferrari e prima di metterla in garage farla a pezzi con un martello.
Io sono un po' più pessimista per il seguito, perché Nomura & co dalle interviste sembrano tirare dritto verso la loro visione, con poco "pentimento" per quello che hanno fatto. Vedremo.

FF9 e FF12 mi piacerebbe recuperarli, ma il tempo per il retrogaming ormai è tiranno. Ho ancora le PS1 e PS2 funzionanti attaccate alla vecchia TV con tubo catodico, ogni tanto rimetto su i classiconi come Metal Gear Solid e Soul Reaver, per nostalgia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Gennaio 2023)

Ah, @Hellscream, ho scoperto solo ora che tempo fa hanno leakato da una lista giochi NVIDIA il remake di FF9.

Forse arriverà una bella occasione per giocarlo.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Gennaio 2023)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ah, @Hellscream, ho scoperto solo ora che tempo fa hanno leakato da una lista giochi NVIDIA il remake di FF9.
> 
> Forse arriverà una bella occasione per giocarlo.


L'avevo letto anche io, ma onestamente ci credo poco, specie con il remake del 7 ancora in mezzo.


----------

